# Best fonts for middle grade novel (print version)



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Dunno if this has been asked before, but I'm preparing to have my book typeset/formatted for the print edition and need some help choosing a font for the body text (got one already picked out for the title/chp headings). Any suggestions? Also point size and line spacing? What did you use?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Starstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

I often look here whenever I'm doing my own covers: http://www.creativindie.com/300-fool-proof-fonts-to-use-for-your-book-cover-design-an-epic-list-of-best-fonts-per-genre/

They don't have middle grade, but you can see multiple fonts based on genre. Perhaps one in the fantasy section??


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

You're talking about the interior, correct?  Not the cover?  

Personally I love Garamond for all my interior text.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, for the interior body text. Got the cover fonts sorted. 

I like Garamond, but don't know if it's used much in MG. been going through my kids' books checking the fonts, but thought I'd ask here to see what everyone else is doing. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

Joel Friedlander has a very nice post on interior fonts here:

http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2009/08/5-favorite-fonts/


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, I've read Joel's blog before. Was hoping for some input from the MG writers on the board about what they used. Or any resources specific to children's writers.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Alchemy (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you taken a trip to your local library/bookshop to see what other publishers are using, and help you decide what you like? I also used Garamond for my CS children's middle grade, after seeing it often used in many of the best presented MG books.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Not the library, but I've been going through my kids' collection of books to see what's been used by the trad pubs. Unfortunately, they don't always name the font and (though I hate to admit it   ) not that good at telling serif fonts apart.

I'm currently leaning toward Minion. But that's subject to change. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

I've heard good things about Minion. There are some articles about typesetting on the Internet that I found once that REALLY go deep into the mechanics of fonts. Minion was mentioned in them, so that's a positive sign.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I like Minion a lot. I use it for my SF and contemporary books, and Garamond for the fantasy novels. I've been experimenting with Dante for my paranormal trilogy and really like the way it looks, too. 

Not that any of this helps with a MG book.


----------



## Rita Asta (Feb 24, 2021)

I know the thread is old, but I'm currently researching this topic. I want to understand fonts as I want to start developing a new one.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Rita Asta said:


> I know the thread is old, but I'm currently researching this topic. I want to understand fonts as I want to start developing a new one.


Is there any reason you want to design a new one rather than just use one of the many thousands of fonts that's already out there?

Also, do you know anything about typography?


----------

